# 1969 GOLD Raleigh Sports



## PJ311foo (Feb 2, 2021)

I recently finished this ladies Raleigh Sports and thought I’d share. I have never owned one in this color before so I was thoroughly impressed by how bright the gold finish is! It seems to almost glow by itself. I bought the bike in Virginia from a guy who got it from an estate sale. What was interesting about this one (and I should have taken pictures) was that neither the bottom bracket or head bearings had grease applied to the ball bearings! I thought maybe the grease had just dried and evaporated, but there was no trace of ANY grease at all. I barely even had to clean the parts before I regressed them. It came with the original Sprite tires, but they crumbled as soon as I took them off. Even had the original Dunlop threaded inner tubes but were shot. The only thing I replaced was the tires, tubes, 3 speed cable, and inner brake cables. I really dig this one!


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 2, 2021)

Amazing paintwork!
Another great job.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 2, 2021)

It's pretty much original. These were actually a somewhat lower-end model compared to a standard Sports. But today, the collectors love having a gold one in the collection, so they generally sell for more than your standard Sports. The paint tends to draw strong reactions. I think a majority of collectors really like the paint because it's different. I'm not among them. You've got a really nice find there.


----------



## juvela (Feb 2, 2021)

-----

what make is the propstand; do not recall seeing one before with an external spring

Shuresta perchance?

love those pedals    

are they Raleigh nominal?

yet another wonderful find and job on your part!  


-----


----------



## PJ311foo (Feb 3, 2021)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> what make is the propstand; do not recall seeing one before with an external spring
> 
> ...



Yes, it’s a Shuresta XPT stand. Which is too short and the bike leans over and falls if not supported. I’ll have to replace it. The pedals came with the bike and they say made in England on the back. I’ve not seen them on other Sports so far. Thanks for the compliment


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 3, 2021)

Nice work! I had matching hers/his in this color that were basically unused. After a good detailing, this color looks deep enough to stick your finger in!


----------



## juvela (Feb 3, 2021)

-----

...about fifty years ago made a trip to another city to visit friends

someone loaned me something like a Raleigh Lenton series bike from the early 1960's which was this colour to ride around on while visiting

it had been sitting idle for a long period and expressed deflated rubber

when i added air a tyre blew and had to make reparation...

one more fan of how nicely this livery can express    

-----


----------



## PJ311foo (Feb 4, 2021)

I really love this one! To me it’s artwork


----------



## juvela (Feb 6, 2021)

-----

prop stand suggestion -

look for a period plausible stand with the telescoping arm length adjustment design such as the ones where the length adjustment is held by a set screw

would be a shame to just fit a boring ESGE or Greenfield which one trims to length


-----


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 6, 2021)

My favorite for the Sports is the Raleigh "A" stand. This is one area where older is not necessarily better. Many of the "old" style stands with full-sized, flat jaws will crush a chainstay. The 1970s era ESGE "A" is a little better set up for the Sports style stays. I converted my 1974 Sports to an A, and it's great.


----------



## dubsey55 (Feb 10, 2021)

Some of the Shuresta XTP jiffy stands did in fact have a adjustable telescopic inner piece. The outer tube is slotted with the inner section having a set screw to secure @ proper length. I don't care for side stands myself,  never use em' and would remove  it immediately!  Rather have a chewed up grip end then damage that beautiful gold paint , and / or frame tubes any day!!!


----------



## JoNy (Aug 31, 2021)

A beauty!


----------

